# How high are your standards for a dating partner?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

How high are your standards for a dating partner?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

None at all 
I just want fun people as every one is different and have something special about them .


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Upper stratosphere levels of high.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Definitely high. I want to be with someone that I can see myself spending my entire life with and not getting tired of them.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Standards but nothing unreasonable in comparison to myself. As long as she doesn't nag me and puts out every night, that's good enough imo.

Everyone should have standards, because otherwise that's pretty desperate and people can tell and this makes you more undesirable. And it's better for your mental health to have goals to strive for.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I only date supermodels.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

my standards have never been and will probably never be as high as they should be


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

He needs to be attracted to me. That's ****ing it.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Extremely high. Only the best deserve a guy like me and they don't even really deserve me. I am doing them a service.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I have standards, but nothing unreasonable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't even know how to answer a question like this. I often find myself unattracted to women everyone else raves about and attracted to women who get lukewarm response from most people. 

For example, if I typed "beautiful women" into Google and did an image search, I'd probably find 80% of them to be blah. I never know who I'm going to like until I see them. I'm also either attracted to a woman's personality or I'm not. There are no real winning characteristics (Other than the fact that I'm usually attracted to women who are not trying to impress people and don't care what people think of them). And since I'm not looking for dates or marriage, I don't care if she's unemployed or filthy rich. It doesn't matter when you're just looking. So I don't know what "standards" even are.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't even know how to answer a question like this. I often find myself unattracted to women everyone else raves about and attracted to women who get lukewarm response from most people.
> 
> For example, if I typed "beautiful women" into Google and did an image search, I'd probably find 80% of them to be blah. I never know who I'm going to like until I see them. I'm also either attracted to a woman's personality or I'm not. There are no real winning characteristics (Other than the fact that I'm usually attracted to women who are not trying to impress people and don't care what people think of them). And since I'm not looking for dates or marriage, I don't care if she's unemployed or filthy rich. It doesn't matter when you're just looking. So I don't know what "standards" even are.


100% relate to this. Yeah man! Perfect post.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Beggars can't be choosers, but we have to have common interests if we're going to spend time together.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

As long as you really like me and are not abusive. I have my interests and hobbies but I'll adapt to you most of the time. I've got pretty low standards but that's what happens when you need a relationship to survive lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Quite high. I'm not desperate so my standards increase as a result.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

They're high because after so many years and being with different kinds of people I know what I want in a partner, more or less.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not high in terms of the criteria most people would use. High in terms of me being basically annoyed by almost everyone and so a very small subset of people would likely be suitable.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Well considered i am 22 years old and i have never dated anyone, i am going to say my standards are pretty much anyone that is not underage or abusive.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The people who are single have standards that are higher then what they can offer.


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)

Not that I will ever get a date, but my dating standards are not high at all. I just want them to be morally sane!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I guess they're pretty high. Only because i've always lived by the motto that i won't waste time on people who i don't genuinly like. I would never be friends with people who make me miserable by treating me bad in big or small ways. I would rather be alone. It's the same with relationships. If i'm not genuinly happy to spend time with you, then i would rather be alone. I'm independant enough for that.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I have standards but nothing unreasonable. So far to me everyone standards seem reasonable. I mean who wouldn't want someone that genuinely likes them? Does that need to be said?

To me standards start getting unreasonable when you a long list of must haves in a person that doesn't really matter. Like "he must drive a 2009 BMW" or "she can't have breastfeeding smaller than a B cup"...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I never understand this question. I thought standards are different for everyone so how can you measure "high standards" objectively?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Only the best


----------



## MortimerRush (Feb 1, 2014)

"You hate whales? Well that's it then, don't forget your coat on the way out."


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Make sure you delete this post for your future/current bf or gf if you answered other than "only the best" :laugh:


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Extremely high. Only the best deserve a guy like me and they don't even really deserve me. I am doing them a service.


Rip, little buddy



xxDark Horse said:


> The people who are single have standards that are higher then what they can offer.


Not if you have severe enough social anxiety that you can't even talk to people. Or if you're disabled with no way to communicate with others.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have certain standards - mutual independence from each others by spending time separately, good sense of humor, equal footing in relationship as I never allow my partner to pay the entire bill so I expect the same back.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

No standards.

When you're an SA, ugly male, you don't get to have the luxury of having "standards."
If a female shows even the slightest interest in you, you have to pounce and take the opportunity.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Only the best!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Before I met my now-boyfriend, literally every guy I went out with or hooked up with was a total creep. My life got a lot better when I started holding men to the same (high) standards I hold myself to.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Lots of people meet my standards, unfortunately I don't meet anyone else's.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

my standards aren't outrageous. i want them to be trustworthy and communicative and not bigots.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I do have standards - I expect a lady to be open with me and to not play a whole lot of silly mind games. As soon as I suspect anything like that I'm gone. I have done a bit of internet dating (just starting again now) and it can be incredible some of the nonsense some of them carry on with.

I just "met" the most incredible woman 2 days ago on an Indonesian dating site. I'm going over in a few weeks to meet her. I've done this before and I didn't like the lady so much when I met up with her, but I have a feeling this one is very different. She sends me about a million photos every day on whatsapp and I only contacted her 2 days ago. She's fantastic.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1.Non-American
2. Working on a school degree(Masters,PhD,etc) OR entering their first career if not pursuing studies
3. Introvert

Then, you pass.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

They have to be obsessed and practically worship me or they are not worth my time.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

no hardline standards, really. i go by feels- i like what i like.



Ignopius said:


> They have to be obsessed and practically worship me or they are not worth my time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> He needs to be attracted to me. That's ****ing it.


Same here. She needs to be attracted to me.

Oh, and also not be a complete psychopath. That has been a problem in the past.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

meepie said:


> I never understand this question. I thought standards are different for everyone so how can you measure "high standards" objectively?


I agree. Preferences aren't standards. I like who I like.

"For all my education, accomplishments and so-called wisdom, I can't fathom my own heart." -- Elliot in Hannah and Her Sisters


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> Beggars can't be choosers, but *we have to have common interests* if we're going to spend time together.


If not, it's pretty much game over man.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

iCod said:


> No standards.
> 
> When you're an SA, ugly male, you don't get to have the luxury of having "standards."
> If a female shows even the slightest interest in you, you have to pounce and take the opportunity.


ROFL.


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

Iv'e got high standards but nothing ridiculous. This is because I don't like wasting my time with people who don't deserve me or I can't trust.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

1. Should be financially independent

2. Should at a minimum be a high school graduate

3. No Criminal Record

4. Must be moderately attractive

5. Should share at least some of my interests

6. Must not want kids

7. Prefer Atheist or Agnostic


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

Again I find myself unable to answer the quiz as it is miswritten I used to have quite low standards i was happy to settle but ended up with absloute abusive dirt bags so now I have such high standards that i dont date. Men I like are too good for me so I cant date them. I would perfer to be single for the rest of m life then be in one more bad relationship


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Elliot Alderson said:


> ROFL.


iCod =


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to be attracted to them both physically and personality wise.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Well, they must be someone sharing my religion, has no kids, and accepting of me. 
There are small things after that (such as not wanting children but I'm not too high on standards)


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

really.you do realize lots of people here would be happy to find anyone.beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Looks-wise: I just expect them to be clean and practice good hygiene. 

My standards for personality and goals: Pretty high. I don't expect him/her to have a job, but if they're not doing something useful and productive, it's a definite deal breaker. I don't want to be with someone that I constantly have to take care of and treat like a child when they're fully capable of doing things for themselves. I also don't expect them to have the best self-esteem and confidence, but I don't want to use affirmation 24/7 because I take a more practical approach in my relationships and am not the affectionate type that a self-loathing person would need. Whenever a partner/friend has a problem, then I usually resort to giving advice instead of hugs and words of affirmation. Some people actually take offense to this. If you are one of these people, then it's apparent that we wouldn't be compatible.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

They must be into me as much as I am into them.

Those are my standards. Are those high?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have high standards. I preemptively rejected about 85% of women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

What is your avatar doing with her mouth?



Pastelic said:


> Iv'e got high standards but nothing ridiculous. This is because I don't like wasting my time with people who don't deserve me or I can't trust.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't say my standards are high as much as I'm only attracted to a small amount of women (at least enough to want to date them). Some of the girls I'm into would be "objectively" (if there is such a thing when it comes to dating) less desirable by many people's standards, while others more. But the fact is, yes, I am quite picky.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

My standards usually are irrelevant when I am not up to the other person's.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine are high but not unreasonable. Basically you have a career and a job, be intelligent, not be addicted to a substance, and like traveling.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You have to be pretty high to get with me.


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

Findedeux said:


> What is your avatar doing with her mouth?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

They really just have to not be an ******* to me and that's it.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I only really care about falling in love so my standards have always been very high, but it's just as much a compatibility thing as anything else.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

For me, women have to be courageous and intelligent. They need to have a clear mind and know what they want.

I don't like women who don't take into current events, or don't have anything smart to say, or say nothing at all. For the most part, if I ask them out and the meeting doesn't happen, I almost never call them again. I figure if they feel like going out they can call me.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a beautiful picture and weird at the same time. I guess he's being tender?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No standards at all? lol you the real M V P. 


Nah everybody has standards. Would you date a 5 year old? 

Didn't think so...


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

they were pretty low but then i got ****ed over twice in a row


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bumping all your threads is really obnoxious.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Findedeux said:


> 1. Should be financially independent
> 
> 2. Should at a minimum be a high school graduate
> 
> ...


Ha, the most descriptive reply yet! I'd say that these are...moderate standards.

My standards? High enough.



komorikun said:


> bumping all your threads is really obnoxious.


I agree. I should've checked the date of the last true reply....


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

As usual, none of the poll answers apply to me. I don't care about dating "the best."

My standards are:

*He has to share a *lot* of my same interests and values.
*He has to be okay with no sexual activity.

That's really about it. But even so, my standards are outlandishly high. No such guy exists. -_-


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Physically? I don't have any options, anyway, but if the chance actually arose, I would only date someone I was physically attracted to. I'm not talking about super model looks or anything like that, but she would have to be cute. I don't know if that counts as high standards or not?

Personality wise? Someone that can accept me for who I am. Someone that isn't overly needy. Someone that can understand my need for a lot of space and alone time. 

Actually, you can probably say my standards are high. I don't really know if they're unreasonable or not. I know that I have no options, but I would still only date someone who I feel is right for me. I'm used to being alone now and I'm pretty okay with it. I don't feel desperate enough to settle for someone. If there were certain things that made me question why I'm dating her, I would know that she isn't the right one.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

komorikun said:


> bumping all your threads is really obnoxious.


Yeah, that's annoying. Bumped my thread off into the second page.


----------



## zombixbambi (Dec 30, 2015)

I have moderately low standards, mostly because no one ever shows interest in me... My only standards are they have to like video games or anime, be nice, and that I have to feel some type of attraction toward them. I'm attracted to scrawny nerdy types with messy hair and great cuddling abilities XD 

The only thing that is a deal breaker is if you don't feed me. I will share food when I have it with my love interest, but if he can't ever just go, 'wanna share this cookie?' and watch me take the entire thing... I don't know how we would have worked in the first place. XD


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

When it comes to looks, my standards are not very high, she should at least take care of her body.
But when it comes to personality my standards are way higher, I don't consider a partner as a sex dispenser, in fact I consider it to be more of a best friend.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

zombixbambi said:


> *The only thing that is a deal breaker is if you don't feed me.* I will share food when I have it with my love interest, but if he can't ever just go, 'wanna share this cookie?' and watch me take the entire thing... I don't know how we would have worked in the first place. XD


That made my day somehow


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

komorikun said:


> bumping all your threads is really obnoxious.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

My partner must love me and treat me as if they do love me.
I guess my standards are pretty high.


----------

